# Why women have two hands



## ppko (Nov 12, 2005)

Why women have two hands.......... 

I can't get this to work I am sorry I will work on it (its is a picture)


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2005)

Need to be a Supporting Member to attach a pic.


----------



## ppko (Nov 12, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Need to be a Supporting Member to attach a pic.


I wasn't aware sorry


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 12, 2005)

s'ok. 
(Hey, we're having a special, see the announcements forum for details.  )


----------



## ppko (Nov 13, 2005)

I still am not able to post the pic.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 13, 2005)

email it to me. If it's too big, it won't go up. I can see about shrinking it to fit.


----------



## Solidman82 (Nov 13, 2005)

Um.....based on the thread title, I'm not sure this pic was ever meant to be posted.


----------



## ppko (Nov 13, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> email it to me. If it's too big, it won't go up. I can see about shrinking it to fit.


will do


----------



## ed-swckf (Nov 14, 2005)

I hope this is worth the wait!!


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 15, 2005)

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> I hope this is worth the wait!!


 
YAWN... ya... me too.... :shrug:


----------



## kid (Nov 27, 2005)

its been a really long time.  I have a joke about women.  

Why do women generally have smaller feet than men? 
(i am going to get slapped by a feminist here) 
so they can get closer to the kitchen counter.


----------



## twayman (Nov 28, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> its been a really long time. I have a joke about women.
> 
> Why do women generally have smaller feet than men?
> (i am going to get slapped by a feminist here)
> so they can get closer to the kitchen counter.


 
That's not a joke it's the truth. :rofl:


----------



## Swordlady (Nov 28, 2005)

Husband: I want to go somewhere on holiday this year I've never been before.
Wife: Well, how about the kitchen?

Q: What is a man's idea of helping with the housework?
A: Lifting his leg so you can vacuum.


----------



## bignick (Nov 28, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Q: What is a man's idea of helping with the housework?
> A: Lifting his leg so you can vacuum.



SEE!  Don't say we never do anything around the house...


----------



## Raewyn (Nov 29, 2005)

Men dont help around the house cause they suffer from domestic blindness


----------



## Gemini (Nov 29, 2005)

Okay, while we're still waiting for this picture...

A woman wakes during the night and finds her husband sitting at the kitchen table deep thought. She watches as he wiped a tear from his eye and takes a sip of his coffee. 
"What's wrong, dear?, Why are you down here at this time of night?". 
The husband looks up from his coffee, "Do you remember when we were dating, and you were only 16?" he asks solemnly. 
"Yes I do" she replies. 
The husband paused. The words were not coming easily. "Do you remember when your father caught us making love? 
"Yes, I remember" said the wife, lowering herself into a chair beside him. The husband continued. "Then when he shoved a shotgun in my face and said, Marry my daughter or I will send you to jail for 20 years?" 
"I remember that too" she replied softly. 
He wiped another tear from his cheek and said. "I wouldve gotten out today."


----------



## JAMJTX (Nov 29, 2005)

I got this in an email.  But I don'tknow if I can post the pictures.
If a mod wants to contact me I will forward it for approval and you can post it.


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 29, 2005)

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Husband: I want to go somewhere on holiday this year I've never been before.
> Wife: Well, how about the kitchen?


 
HEY! *I* go to the Kitchen a LOT!

It's where I keep my beer!


----------



## Shaolin Bushido (Dec 2, 2005)

ppko said:
			
		

> Why women have two hands..........
> 
> I can't get this to work I am sorry I will work on it (its is a picture)



BOOOOOO-OOOOOO ....:jedi1:


----------



## 7starmantis (Dec 2, 2005)

heh, in keeping with the feel of the thread....um...Why dont women need watches?

Cause there is a clock on the oven.

*ducks for cover*


7sm


----------



## jonniboy (Dec 5, 2005)

A young couple got married and left on their honeymoon. When they got back, the bride immediately called her mother. Her mother asked, ''How was the honeymoon?'' 
''Oh, mama,'' she replied, ''the honeymoon was wonderful! So romantic...'' 
Suddenly she burst out crying. ''But, mama, as soon as we returned Sam started using the most horrible language...things I'd never heard before! I mean, all these awful 4-letter words! You've got to come get me and take me home.... Please mama!'' 
''Sarah,'' her mother said, ''calm down! Tell me, what could be so awful? What 4-letter words?'' 
''Please don't make me tell you, mama,'' wept the daughter, ''I'm so embarrassed, they're just too awful! Come get me, please!'' 
''Darling, you must tell me what has you so upset....Tell your mother these horrible 4-letter words!'' Still sobbing, the bride said, ''Oh, mama...words like DUST, WASH, IRON, COOK...!''


----------

